# any meet ups coming up in the New York area



## beezybeezhoney (Sep 15, 2015)

hi looking for some classes or meetup with fellow beekeepers to 
get advice listen to some stories etc..

New York\staten island area... 

please let me know 

thank you

buzz buzz buzz


----------

